# [H - Thrall] Grow Together - Zusammen wachsen



## Kilomoana (6. März 2014)

Wir "Grow Together" möchten uns vorstellen.
Wir sind Menschen aus Deutschland und Österreich, Männer und Frauen, Erfahrene und Anfänger, Berufstätige und Studenten.

*Grow Together* das ist unser Motto, deshalb spielen wir. *Zusammen wachsen und in einer Gildengemeinschaft zusammenwachsen*. Einander unterstützen und zusammen das Spiel erleben, zusammen Techniken probieren und entwickeln. Zusammen stärker sein, Zusammen wachsen an der Herausforderung. Das ist unser Bestreben.

Harter Progress *NEIN* *DANKE*, aber gemeinsam im jeweiligen Content erfolgreich und aktiv die jeweiligen Bosse in den Sand zu schicken, das ist unser Ding!

Teamspeak, Gilden HP, und Gildentreffen dienen uns für Absprachen, Bekannmachungen, sowie zum Austausch von Meinungen, Anregungen und vor allem von Interessen außerhalb von WoW.
Denn wir sind Menschen und keine GamingRoboter.

*In kurzen Worten was wir erwarten:*


Teilnahme am Gildenleben
Forenbeteiligung
einen gewisse Portion soziale Umgangsformen
Humor und Spaß an einer Gemeinschaft
Disziplin im Raidplaner (An- und Abmelden)
*In großen Worten was Ihr erwarten könnt:*


Eine nette Gemeinschaft
regelmäßige Gildentreffen
regelmäßige organisierte Raid's
Verrückte Menschen (es könnte vor kommen, dass jemand nackt durch das TS rennt)
Keinen Rüffel wenn das Berufs- oder Privatleben ruft (nur An- und Abmelden wäre dann angebracht)
 Wenn Du oder Ihr zu uns passt dann besucht uns auf  http://www.grow-together.de (der Über Uns Teil ist zu empfehlen).

Gerne könnt Ihr uns Fragen stellen oder euch auch per E-Mail unter bewerbungen@grow-together.de bewerben.


----------

